# Do piranhas see colors?



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

does ne1 know if piranhas see colors... and if they do.. do they only see certain colors.. or all colors??


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

my piranhas are more attracted to brighter coloured gold fishes compared to dull coloured ones so maybe they see colour ... but i donno im guessing they do


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

can ne1 answer my question with real knowledge/?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I cant answer with knowledge, but this article can.

http://www.egblures.com/dofish.html


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice question







...as far as i know (what i've heard) they can distinguish certain colors...anyway i'm not sure about this topic :sad: ...!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Without clicking on that link. I've always understood fish to have very similiar vision to our own.


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

so they can distinguish between all colors.... are piranhas more sensitive to certain colors?.. cause i know certain insects and animals are.. like a bee is especially sensitive to red, yellow and i think green.. something like that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They see colors and that topic has been covered in P-Science.


----------



## Houseman (Nov 28, 2003)

Well to answer the correct question would be impossible, cause U would kinda have to be a piranha that could speak.....lol


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

hastatus said:


> They see colors and that topic has been covered in P-Science.


 Frank to the rescue again


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

well if they do can u guyz tell me which ones they see more effectively


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Like I said, you can find this information in Piranha Science. Click on this link.


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

awesome... but no specific info on piranhas..... ne know specifically what colors a piranha can see?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red, blue, yellow, the same as any other fish with color perception.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

then why do my p's change to being brightly colored when the tank is really dark and dull after a while when the tank light is on :rock:


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

hmm.. sweet lu mine to the complete opposite...weird


----------

